# La recherche de données dans l'ipad



## wayne (13 Juillet 2010)

La recherche de données dans l'ipad se limite a une recherche dans le contenu des documents provenant de quelques applications (mail, notes, iTunes, agenda, ....)
Comment peut-on élargir cette recherche a d'autres applications? J'ai acheté des appui de gestionde taches, de prises de notes, et d'autres, mais pour faire une recherche Generale dans l'ipad, ce n'est pas possible, il faut faire des recherches par applications.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée la dessus ?


----------

